# 01' A6 4.2 review



## jbrownS6 (Mar 2, 2011)

I am going to buy one this week and would like some feed back, about cost, maintance, and reliability. Plus MODs, the car will be completely stock.

thanks,

jb


----------



## speedyg60 (Feb 19, 2011)

*a6 4.2*

Well it's expensive to fix. Such problems are the transmission. If the fluid and filter where never changed or no records on that or any on the car I would stay away even tho you think it's a cheap car. Just spend a couple thousand more for a nice clean one with records. Or you will have to spend that plus more into to a not so nice 4.2. You have to see how they shift and make sure reverse works and doesn't chatter backing up. You have to do the usual maintenance if not doesn't already such as the 90k tune up and look at the prone cv boots ripping and control arms Make sure no lights are on the dash and also get the car scanned so you know whats going on with it. Get a report from the dealer or someone with a vagcom.


----------



## halo777 (Jan 30, 2011)

*4.2*

I have owned two of the 4.2s. On both, the transmission went within 6 months. 

Right now, Im doing a manual conversion on the second one. Didn't want to shoot for number three.

Aside from the trans, expect to replace all the control arms in the front (approx $1000) and probably the suspension if it has high mileage.

First one cost me $24000. The second one was $6500. 

As soon as I bought the second, I put $3500 into it, and now the trans conversion for about $6000.

They are awesome cars, but the purchase price is just the starting point. Especially if it hasnt been well maintained.

Good Luck!


----------



## cmlltan (Apr 12, 2011)

I dont know how many miles you guys have on your care. but mine 2001 had 208k on it now I bought it with 100k on it 3yrs ago. I did not have to put any money into it until I hit 190k. since then I have put new struts ($550), power steering pump($340), timing belt($350), and the trans just went out at 205k so that was rebulit. I did save a lot of money by doing everything myself besides the trans. but parts prices in () are expensive.


----------

